
Ask HN: If Trump wins. How could it impact the tech industry? - mrcabada
I&#x27;m concerned about what could mean for the tech industry in America (and maybe the world) to have Trump as a president.<p>As far as I know Trump is not so happy with: Immigrants working in the US, clean&#x2F;renewable energy, importing goods from other countries and some other stuff that could hinder or slow down the progress of technology in this country.<p>Is it something not to worry about? or should we?<p>P.S I don&#x27;t want cool companies that are changing the world to have difficulties on getting things done :(<p>(I am not american)
======
gkya
My interpretation of Trump is as follows, though note that I'm not american
nor a close follower of US politics, or politics in general.

The main concern of his is the flow of capital out of the US, be it through
delocating companies or employment of cheap workforce mainly in southeastern
Asia. He wants to exploit the national potential of workforce and has a more
_introvert_ , more domestic politic inclination, planning minimal involvement
in international questions. And he seeks the support needed through a populist
policy with a xenophobic and banale rhetoric targeting the unread american
proletariat, the unemployed, and the elderly who does not appreciate the
today's increasingly internationalised society and culture.

> P.S I don't want cool companies that are changing the world to have
> difficulties on getting things done :(

Three buzzwords in a row. The only company I expected would make a concrete
and desirable change with positive effects in a global scale was Tesla, but
they shifted interest recently away from making electric vehicles practical
(actually as a city-dweller I see carownership a burden, but that's another
story). I know commenting on this will detract from the topic here, so I will
not do so.

------
thebiglebrewski
It might be a problem. It's too early to tell. His bark may not be nearly as
bad as his bite.

What we have to ask is: will all of the other politicians just go along with
him or will they really try to fight the "good fight"?

We need to hope that people don't _really_ think that coal and gas are the
only "good" energy options going forward.

We need to hope that immigrants aren't looked down upon as people that are a
drain to society - because they're not, they contribute as much if not more in
most cases. And frankly grouping people like that just doesn't solve problems
("deport all muslims", etc)

We need to hope that politicians aren't idiotic enough to build a symbolic
wall that will actually do nothing practically and cost way too much taxpayer
money.

Ugh I don't know like everyone else I'm just super confused right now and have
no idea how this could've happened.

I'd like to think the HN crowd sympathizes as people that seem fairly
progressive. I'd like to think there's a good amount of people in the US that
want futuristic technology things like colonizing Mars, self-driving cars,
voice assistants, new interfaces to tech to happen. But maybe I've just been
too optimistic all along.

------
chris_7
I am mostly concerned about about a difficulties with funding due to the
uncertainty. Therefore I am now trying to get a job in a large, stabler
company instead of the startup that I work at.

I don't have any evidence for this, but a good larger company (FB, Google,
etc.) is generally better to work for anyways (my healthcare sucks, my pay
sucks, and my hours suck), so I don't really see how it can hurt. Oh well,
I'll give up my lottery tickets.

Would also consider moving to (a set of countries in) Europe since I like
their work culture better anyways, but that is much more difficult.

------
jussij
Since he is against free trade, is against NATO, believes climate change is a
Chinese hoax, wants to see Roe v Wade overturned and wants to build a wall,
the next four years is going to see a lot of change for America.

------
TurboHaskal
Very smart people fucking around and trying to get folks into clicking on ads
while using their first-world-problem solving app.

The same as today.

------
piyushpr134
Just to be factually correct here: I think he is against illegal immigrants
and not all immigrants. He is against wind power not solar.

~~~
lovelearning
A 21st century Don tilting at windmills to "save the eagles".

------
Damian_Reloaded
He also thinks the nuclear triad is "the power, the devastation is very
important to me."

------
anigbrowl
His inevitable-looking victory means all bets are off for all industries. For
once I feel glad to not have complex forward-looking plans because anything
planned for a time horizon longer than weeks just evaporated.

